# Wood duck breast sandwiches w/Q-view



## tito45 (Jul 29, 2012)

I was rummaging through the freezer recently and realized I had a bag of wood duck breasts from last fall (I know, shame on me for letting them sit in the freezer almost a year!). Decided to try and smoke them, and use a recipe that would minimize the freezer taste 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I brined them for about 4 hrs today, experimented a little with some left over apple juice, apple cider vinegar, salt, sugar, garlic powder, and black pepper...













0729121445.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012






before I threw them on the smoker, I rubbed them in a brown sugar and spice rub, and wrapped them in bacon.













0729121822.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012


















0729121823.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012






smoked them at 225 for an hour and fifteen minutes with applewood (i ended up light on the smoke flavor, either needed more or should have blended some hickory in)













0729121957.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012


















20120729_195929.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012






Made them into sandwiches, with arugula, onions, swiss cheese, and dijon mustard. DELICIOUS! The duck by itself was pretty good, not the best I've ever made but considering how long it sat in the freezer, it was surprisingly tasty.













0729122017a.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012


















20120729_201646.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012


















20120729_201614.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012






Let me know what you think! Suggestions and critiquing are welcome


----------



## tito45 (Jul 29, 2012)

Forgot the best picture! My brother on the right and me on the left, 1st day of duck in PA... one of our hunting buddies took the picture (for those counting birds)... from the air to the grate













1015111228.jpg



__ tito45
__ Jul 29, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice job!!!! Good choice on sammie fixings too.

I've never done wood duck. My BF usually gets green heads and Canada geese in Nebraska. Usually it all gets made into jerky, with the occasional marinated, wrapped in bacon on the grill entrees.


----------



## tito45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks! I figured that even if the freezer got the best of the duck, the other stuff in the sandwiches would cover it. Luckily the duck and the fixings were good...

I like to make jerky out of duck more than I like to cook it too


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 3, 2012)

Awesome! Looks like you guys had a good 1st day of duck! I just got a shotgun, and plan to go hunting for the fist time this year. Usually my buddies just get me all the good stuff, time for me to get my own!


----------



## tito45 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yea it was a great first day... That's awesome man, good luck this year!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Man that is some nice looking duck.

Maybe crank the heat to crisp up the bacon...other than that...awesome.

Bill


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 5, 2012)

Done to perfection!


----------

